

Facebook Go - detrol2k
https://github.com/facebookgo

======
akavel
See also previous discussion at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8601456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8601456)

------
TheMagicHorsey
I'm surprised Facebook doesn't use more Go. Everyone I talk to from Facebook
seems to love Go--no idea why they don't use it more widely. Facebook doesn't
strike me as the sort of company to not use a programming language just
because its rival (Google) is in the driver's seat. Go is still open source.

I know Facebook has some D advocates, but D doesn't seem to be too popular
among the programmers I know. I haven't looked too deeply at it myself, but it
seems to be a language more interested in taking the job of Rust and C, rather
than the job of Python and Ruby. So there is no reason Facebook can't pursue
both languages as a company.

~~~
M8
Maybe Facebook engineers like generics? Regardless, I think Facebook is
capable enough to create it's own language as well.

~~~
enneff
Creating a new language is a big effort that requires a lot of expertise. Why
would they create a new language if there's one that they already like and
want to use?

------
bgarbiak
There should be description fields or some kind of readme files for the
profiles on GitHub. I can only assume that what I'm looking at is a set of
tools written in/for Go language that are used by Facebook. Right?

------
cies
While browsing through the repos I noticed they are all by this guy:

[https://github.com/daaku](https://github.com/daaku)

Well done daaku :)

~~~
geoah
Came here to say this. Respect to daaku!

